# 1996 Altima (Interference or Non)?



## derkk (Jan 6, 2009)

I could never find a definitive answer anywhere (yes I searched), so I'm asking! Anyone know if this car is interference or not? Some how the timing chain broke (or another component within). Is the car salvageable? Bent valves = no 

Kuddos to someone who knows for sure!


----------



## Handyman2005 (May 19, 2006)

You will have to clarify your question. I , personally , have no idea what "interference" is referring to.


----------



## derkk (Jan 6, 2009)

sorry I'ts a timing question. Some engines have valves that share space with other valves. The difference in times of pistons firing stop them from colliding. If the timing goes out on an interference engine, you get bent valves. If it's non interference, you don't have to worry about the timing going out and bending valves.


----------



## ka24et 4x4 (Jan 4, 2009)

i think its non but you could do a compression check that should give u a good idea if its smashed the valves


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

it is an interference engine.


----------

